# Islam's Conquest of Europe



## American_Jihad

I feel for the europeeons...

*Islam's Conquest of Europe*
Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015

"Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."



Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.

Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.

Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
...
Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe


----------



## irosie91

The answer is with ISLAM------it is in the koran-----and incorporated into  SHARIAH LAW.         simple answer-------Saudi arabia does it.    Maldives does it,   Indonesia
does it,    Yemen does it,    even Egypt does it.       Here it is------each person living in a country must DECLARE HIS RELIGIOUS AFFILIATION------each MUST have an
affiliation with a   "LEGAL RELIGION"  ---------In Saudi arabia the only legal religion is
ISLAM-----In Indonesia----there are several "legal religions"-----I think----islam,  Christianity,  Taoism,  Hinduism,   Buddhism----maybe one or two more    Judaism is NOT LEGAL     so there are only about  14 jews left in Indonesia----living as "fake Christians"  ---there were lots in the past.    In order to get rid of a given population ----simply do not include their  "religion"  in the LIST.        BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!      Maldives---about ten years ago made    ISLAM  the one and only legal religion.  -----all others lost citizenship.       FRANCE CAN DO IT------simply make islam ---"NOT A LEGAL RELIGION".           It can work------it has for more than 1000 years


----------



## American_Jihad

Wake Up...
The most shocking VIDEO you will every watch! (EUROPEAN)


----------



## American_Jihad

October 9, 2015
*Muslims in the hospital, Muslims on the train, as Europe hands over the keys to the kingdom*
By Carol Brown

Here are two snapshots of what life can be like when Muslims behaving badly come to your town.

*In medical settings:  *A female doctor in Germany describes a horrifying scene of Muslim invaders overwhelming the health care system – making demands, threats, and attacking staff. The masses that are descending upon Europe are also arriving with an array of communicable diseases, including diseases the West has never seen before. The sub-titled video of the doctor’s report can be found here.

...

*On trains:  *If the hospital scene does not rouse a sleeping fool, try this one.

It’s a report from a woman traveling by train from Budapest to Vienna. The woman, who is not a Muslim, speaks Arabic and was therefore able to understand what the invaders were saying. Here is a summary of what she saw and heard:


When she arrived at the Budapest train station to meet a friend, she saw a sea of filthy, loud Arab-appearing people who tried to block her entrance to enter the station.
The migrants, 90% of whom appeared to be between the ages of 18 and 45, shouted insults, screamed obscenities, and tried to steal luggage or anything else they could.
They defecated in public and trash was piled everywhere.
The Muslim men beat many of the migrant women as children screamed and the police stood by passively.
When the train arrived, Muslim men grabbed random children to pull onto the train, using them as human shields.
Migrants started smashing train windows as the train came under siege by invaders who forced their way into every train car, packing them full. Many conflicts and fights broke out among the migrants while others casually talked about whether to rob or rape women.
When an announcement came on that the train would go no further and the woman battled her way through the mass of Muslims, she heard some talk about kidnapping her and her friend to use as hostages in order to force the train to go.
More migrants arrived with food, which was trampled and loud demands for “money” were made as they grabbed at people and tore at their valuables.
The woman also notes: “Aside from hatred, absolute ill will, they have nothing to give European people” while stating that when these people smile at us, “they are spitting behind our backs.” Unfortunately, it’s worse than that. These invaders will be giving Europe a major dose of Islamic supremacy. And it will be Europe’s undoing. Because these invaders will do far more than spit behind their backs.

As the doctor in the first report pondered: Where are all the people standing with “Welcome Refugees” signs when the $!TT hits the fan? They are nowhere to be found. They should be forced to deal with it. (“It” being the place where civilization meets barbarism.)

So far, the barbarians are winning. Easily. Because the West is giving them the keys to the kingdom. It isn’t even a battle. We’re simply handing it over.



Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/10/muslims_in_the_hospital_muslims_on_the_train_as_europe_hands_over_the_keys_to_the_kingdom.html#ixzz3o83RRTwN


----------



## Baron

To stop Islam european folks shall do at least following:

- Prohibition of Islam in any form
- Prohibition of leftism-liberalism-socialism-communism-marxism in any form
- Prohibition of pornography, abortions, brothels, drugs, strong alcohol.
- Prohibition of feminism, homosexuality etc.
- No nanny welfare state ( attracts parasites from the entirely world ) anymore
- State support for families. Any Christian family shall have at least four children
- Establishment of Christian societies with Traditional values
- The Holy Bible as foundation of this societies
- The entirely power must belong to folks, not to corrupted crazy lunatics in Parliaments.

Otherwise Europa will became an Islamic State ( more worst as ISIS ) not later as in twenty years.


Today only traitor Merkel alone invited ten of millions jihadists to Europa to live at costs German taxpayers. .In a short time she will live in USA as UN General Secretary and Germans with other Europeans suffer.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Islam's Conquest of Europe"

Is yet another ridiculous lie from the right.


----------



## American_Jihad

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Islam's Conquest of Europe"
> 
> Is yet another ridiculous lie from the right.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Death of Europe*
* How the Mohammed retirement plan will kill Europe. *
October 21, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






...
Two years ago, the Dutch King declared that, “The classic welfare state of the second half of the 20th century in these areas in particular brought forth arrangements that are unsustainable in their current form.” That same year, the Danish Finance Minister called for the “modernization of the welfare state.”

But the problem isn’t one of modernization, it’s medievalization.

27% of Moroccans and 21% of Turks in the Netherlands are unemployed. It’s 27% in Denmark for Iraqis. And even when employed, their average income is well below the European average.

Critics pointed out in the past that a multicultural America can’t afford the welfare states that European countries have. Now that those same countries are turning multicultural, they can’t afford them either.

Europe invested in the values of its welfare state. The Muslim world invested in large families. Europe expects the Muslim world to bail out its shrinking birth rate by working and paying into the system so that its aging population can retire. The Muslim migrants however expect Europe to subsidize their large families with its welfare state while they deal some drugs and chop off some heads on the side.

Once again, European values are in conflict with European survival.

The European values that require Europe to commit suicide are about ideology, not language, culture or nationhood. But the incoming migrants don’t share that ideology. They have their own Islamic values.

Why should 23-year-old Mohammed work for four decades so that Hans or Fritz across the way can retire at 61 and lie on a beach in Mallorca? The idea that Mohammed would ever want to do such a thing out of love for Europe was a silly fantasy that European governments fed their worried citizens.

Mohammed doesn’t share European values. Nor are they likely to take hold of him no matter how often the aging teachers, who hope he gets a job and subsidizes their retirement, try to drill them into his head. Europeans expect Mohammed to become a Swede or a German as if he were some child they had adopted from an exotic country and raised as their own, and work to subsidize their European values.

The Muslim migrants are meant to be the retirement plan for an aging Europe. They’re supposed to keep its ramshackle collection of economic policies, its welfare states and social programs rolling along.

 ...

The Death of Europe


----------



## Bleipriester

Its Jaysh al-Fateh.


----------



## montelatici

It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.


----------



## frigidweirdo

American_Jihad said:


> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe



Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.


----------



## American_Jihad

> ="frigidweirdo, post: 12616135, member: 47831
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.


----------



## frigidweirdo

American_Jihad said:


> ="frigidweirdo, post: 12616135, member: 47831
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
Click to expand...


Yeah, if you can't argue against what someone says, just post some bullshit, hey?

But anyone with a brain can see the destabilization of the region from 2003 onwards, led to ISIS. I could post loads of evidence to point to this, but you aren't going to listen anyway, so what's the point?


----------



## MDiver

Arms should be smuggled to non-Muslims in Europe who are willing to fight to rid their lands of the Muslims.
The problem is that the Muslims will continue to flood into Europe and out-birth the Europeans and subsequently destroy that once great experiment in democracy and freedom.  The same will happen to the United States, all because of the bleeding-heart liberals.


----------



## American_Jihad

* A Mass Migration Crisis, and It May Yet Get Worse* 





The New York Times
By ROD NORDLAND 9 hrs ago






SID, Serbia — They arrived in an unceasing stream, 10,000 a day at the height, as many as a million migrants heading for Europe this year, pushing infants in strollers and elderly parents in wheelchairs, carrying children on their shoulders and life savings in their socks. They came in search of a new life, but in many ways they were the heralds of a new age.

There are more displaced people and refugees now than at any other time in recorded history — 60 million in all — and they are on the march in numbers not seen since World War II. They are coming not just from Syria, but from an array of countries and regions, including Afghanistan, Iraq, Gaza, even Haiti, as well as any of a dozen or so nations in sub-Saharan and North Africa. They are unofficial ambassadors of failed states, unending wars, intractable conflicts.

The most striking thing about the current migration crisis, however, is how much bigger it could still get.

What if Islamic State militants are not beaten back but continue to extend their brutal writ across Iraq and Syria? What if the Taliban continue to increase their territorial gains in Afghanistan, prompting even more people to flee? A quarter of Afghans told a Gallup Poll that they want to leave, and more than 100,000 are expected to try to flee to Europe this year.

There are between six million and eight million people displaced in Syria, along with more than four million Syrian refugees in Lebanon, Turkey and Jordan.

Egypt’s five million or more Copts, the Middle East’s last remaining major Christian sect, are deeply worried about their future in an unstable and hostile country. Ancient minority groups like the Yazidis of Iraq are already homeless, as are many small communities of Assyrian, Nestorian and Chaldean Christians from northern Iraq.

While Yemenis have yet to abandon their homeland in substantial numbers, their plight is worsening daily amid wartime shortages of food and medicine and persistent bombardment by Saudi warplanes. Yemen is not much farther away from Europe than Eritrea, now the biggest source of African refugees, just across the Red Sea, and at some 25 million it is as populous as Afghanistan.

...

A Mass Migration Crisis, and It May Yet Get Worse


----------



## American_Jihad

A Mass Migration Crisis, and It May Yet Get Worse  





The New York Times
By ROD NORDLAND
9 hrs ago






SID, Serbia — They arrived in an unceasing stream, 10,000 a day at the height, as many as a million migrants heading for Europe this year, pushing infants in strollers and elderly parents in wheelchairs, carrying children on their shoulders and life savings in their socks. They came in search of a new life, but in many ways they were the heralds of a new age.

There are more displaced people and refugees now than at any other time in recorded history — 60 million in all — and they are on the march in numbers not seen since World War II. They are coming not just from Syria, but from an array of countries and regions, including Afghanistan, Iraq, Gaza, even Haiti, as well as any of a dozen or so nations in sub-Saharan and North Africa. They are unofficial ambassadors of failed states, unending wars, intractable conflicts.

The most striking thing about the current migration crisis, however, is how much bigger it could still get.

What if Islamic State militants are not beaten back but continue to extend their brutal writ across Iraq and Syria? What if the Taliban continue to increase their territorial gains in Afghanistan, prompting even more people to flee? A quarter of Afghans told a Gallup Poll that they want to leave, and more than 100,000 are expected to try to flee to Europe this year.

There are between six million and eight million people displaced in Syria, along with more than four million Syrian refugees in Lebanon, Turkey and Jordan.

Egypt’s five million or more Copts, the Middle East’s last remaining major Christian sect, are deeply worried about their future in an unstable and hostile country. Ancient minority groups like the Yazidis of Iraq are already homeless, as are many small communities of Assyrian, Nestorian and Chaldean Christians from northern Iraq.

...

A Mass Migration Crisis, and It May Yet Get Worse


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Swedish Tragedy*
* One can only guess how bad it will get. *
November 16, 2015
Nima Gholam Ali Pour






...

Temporary border controls were implemented starting November 12, but it is not certain if Sweden has the security resources to maintain border controls. The border controls are meant to stop the chaos. Sweden will still have a liberal migration policy compared to other European countries, which works as a pull-factor that draws migrants to Sweden.

The enormous costs of migration have forced the government to plan broad cutbacks for next year. All departments within the government will implement budget cuts so Sweden can manage migration costs. The cuts will affect the most vulnerable in the Swedish society. Finance Minister Magdalena Andersson has opened up for cutbacks in areas such as personal assistance for people with functional impairment and health insurance. Consequently, Swedes who have health problems will get less support so young healthy men from the Middle East can come to Sweden.

The only political party that actually opposes this madness, the Sweden Democrats, are being demonized by the liberal media in Sweden. The opinion editor of the Swedish media outlet Nyheter24, Teodor Stig-Matz, writes the following about the Sweden Democrats and their voters:

The Swedish Tragedy


----------



## waltky

The Migrant Jihad Has Begun...

*The Migrant Jihad Has Begun in Paris*
_November 15, 2015 - At least one jihad attacker was a “refugee.” Will European leaders reconsider their migrant policy?_


> That didn’t take long: one of the Islamic State (ISIS) jihadis who murdered at least 160 people in Paris on Friday held a Syrian passport and passed through Greece in October. In October, he was a “refugee” seeking asylum in Europe from the Syrian war zone; in November, he was murdering French civilians for the Islamic caliphate. The Migrant Jihad has begun.  French and European authorities can’t say they weren’t warned. Last February, the Islamic State boasted it would soon flood Europe with as many as 500,000 refugees. And the Lebanese Education Minister recently said that there were 20,000 jihadis among the refugees in camps in his country. Meanwhile, 80% of migrants who have recently come to Europe claiming to be fleeing the war in Syria aren’t really from Syria at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are they claiming to be Syrian and streaming into Europe? An Islamic State operative gave the answer when he boasted in September, shortly after the migrant influx began, that among the flood of refugees, 4,000 Islamic State jihadis had already entered Europe. He explained their purpose: “It’s our dream that there should be a caliphate not only in Syria but in all the world, and we will have it soon, inshallah.” These Muslims were going to Europe in the service of that caliphate: “They are going like refugees,” he said, but they were going with the plan of sowing blood and mayhem on European streets. As he told this to journalists, he smiled and said, “Just wait.”
> 
> A year before that the Islamic State issued a call for jihad murders of French civilians: “If you can kill a disbelieving American or European – especially the spiteful and filthy French – or an Australian, or a Canadian, or any other disbeliever from the disbelievers waging war, including the citizens of the countries that entered into a coalition against the Islamic State, then rely upon Allah, and kill him in any manner or way however it may be.”
> 
> MORE



See also:

*After Paris, a Grim New Reality in the Terror War*
_November 15, 2015 - The West thought it could contain the Islamic State. Now Washington and its allies are facing new pressure to destroy it._


> The Islamic State’s deadly terrorist attacks in Paris have exposed cracks in Western intelligence efforts and cast doubt on the underlying premises behind the U.S.-led war against the extremist group.  The attacks in France, which left at least 132 dead, have recast how the United States and its European partners view the group and could prompt a new urgency in the faltering military campaign against the extremists.  In a possible sign of a more aggressive approach, France — which declared the Paris attacks an “act of war” — sent warplanes on Sunday to strike at the Islamic State’s headquarters in the eastern Syrian city of Raqqa as part of what French officials described as a major bombardment. The aircraft hit a command center, an ammunition depot, and a training camp in Raqqa, with 20 bombs dropped from at least 10 fighter jets, the French Defense Ministry said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The air raids came after Defense Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian spoke to Pentagon chief Ash Carter twice over the weekend about military operations in Syria and Iraq. Along with assisting French forces in conducting expanded airstrikes, the United States was looking “for additional ways to share intelligence” with France, a Pentagon official told Foreign Policy.  Ben Rhodes, a deputy national security advisor at the White House, indicated a ramped-up air campaign was in the offing. He told NBC’s Meet the Press, using an alternative acronym for the Islamic State, that “in the coming days and weeks, working with the French, we’ll be able to intensify our strikes against ISIL in both Syria and Iraq to make clear that there’s no safe haven for these terrorists.”  Such assurances weren’t enough for many American lawmakers, including prominent members of President Barack Obama’s own party, who said Washington needed to act far more aggressively to confront the Islamic State, which remains entrenched in much of the territory it seized last year.
> 
> The bloodshed in Paris sparked fresh criticism on Sunday, with a prominent Democratic lawmaker demanding a more aggressive campaign to turn the tide against the Islamic State.  “I think the implications are [that] this is not just an intelligence failure,” Rep. Adam Schiff, the ranking Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, told ABC’s This Week. “It’s a failure also of a coalition campaign because we have allowed ISIS to have sanctuary in Syria and Iraq with too much time to plan and plot, too [many] resources to be directed against us.”  Unless that dynamic changed, Schiff added, “we can expect more attacks like this.”
> 
> MORE


----------



## Rotagilla

American_Jihad said:


> Wake Up...
> The most shocking VIDEO you will every watch! (EUROPEAN)



That video says it all.


----------



## montelatici

History repeating itself:


----------



## American_Jihad

*Merkel to Non-Violently Fight ISIS*
* ISIS is shaking in its sandals at the barrage of non-violence *
December 5, 2015
Daniel Greenfield







Not that much has changed since the Munich Massacre when German police went around handing out flowers while Muslim plotted their attack. Fresh from glutting Germany with Muslim migrants, Merkel will now non-violently fight ISIS.

I'm sure that ISIS is shaking in its sandals at all the barrage of non-violence that is about to descend on them.

German lawmakers voted Friday to send troops and six aging reconnaissance planes to support the campaign against the Islamic State in Syria, approving a measure that avoided any mention of war in a proudly pacifist country still wary of combat more than seven decades after World War II.

It's obscene how proud Japan and Germany are of a pacifism that was imposed on them after they murdered millions in a frenzied bid to take over the world. It's like Charles Manson pretending to be morally superior because he hasn't killed anyone since he was sent to jail.

You can do monstrous things and then pretend to be morally superior to the countries that sacrificed a great deal bringing you to justice because they fight and you're a noble pacifist.

So now Germany will still be proudly pacifist while non-violently fighting ISIS.

Germany’s role in the campaign so far has been limited to northern Iraq, where about 100 of its soldiers are training forces opposed to Islamic State and supplying them with weapons.

I hope the training and the weapons are also non-violent. Give the Kurds some Nerf guns. And train them to express their feelings with crayons.

...

Merkel to Non-Violently Fight ISIS


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Refugee WiFi Jihad Continues in Italy*
* WiFi Akbar! *
December 23, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Have we reached peak entitlement yet? Or is it possible that there is no peak entitlement when there is no appeasement? 

Here was the scene of the suffering, suffering refugees invading Europe, specifically Italy, this summer.

About 300 migrants, guests of Cara (the reception center for asylum seekers) of Sant'Anna di Isola Capo Rizzuto , staged a demonstration and blocked the main road in a sign of protest.

There have been moments of tension when migrants threw stones at the police. One of the demonstrators suffered a mild illness and was accompanied to the hospital by ambulance.

"They want free wifi, demand cash instead of pocket money and forward complaints over the presence in the menu of dishes, like lasagna, they do not like, explained Adnkronos Leonardo Sacco , vice president of the  Nazionale della Misericordie.

The WiFi Jihad continues now.

Migrants have dumped rubbish in the streets in protest at not getting a cleaner or wi-fi at the free villa they have been given for shelter.

The demonstrations, which first took place last week, also blocked main roads in the town of Ceranova, near Milan, sparking heated rows with members of the local community.

Now we know why they hate us. It's blowback because we aren't giving them free wi-fi. Or enough free wi-fi. Also we're not cleaning up their messes for them. Quickly enough.

WiFi Akbar!

The Refugee WiFi Jihad Continues in Italy


----------



## MDiver

The only thing left for Europeans to do to end this is to stop cooperating with their traitorous governments and rise up and actually fight to take their homeland back.  Sadly.....they won't.  They are too sheepish and over time they will become sheep led to the slaughter, just as the Jews were by the Nazis, only this time it will be the Muslims killing the non-Muslims.
Their only other alternative might be to just surrender and convert to the barbarian religion.


----------



## American_Jihad

*IF YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT REFUGEES, DUTCH COPS WILL COME TO YOUR HOUSE*
January 28, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






This is what criminalizing speech in the name of tolerance eventually leads to. An intolerant state where if you say anything the authorities don't like, the copscome over to your house with a warning. It's ironic that the supposed advocates for migrants who claim to be fleeing a dictatorship turn free countries into police states on their behalf.

...

So if you say that something the government is doing is a "bad plan", the cops will pound on your door and let you know that you better watch what you say. Isn't liberalism awesome?

...

Or in Europe. This is a campaign of preemptive suppression of political dissent with even the mildest comments coming in for harassment and threats by police. This is the wonderful police state that the left has created even while it shrieks endlessly about oppression and fascism.

This is real life oppression. This is real life fascism.

...

I hope they've got some Stasi advisers to help them do it.

Mark Jongeneel says the increased attention has not changed his behavior online - nor will it. "Freedom of speech is very important, and I will not be silenced," he said.

If You Complain About Refugees, Dutch Cops Will Come to Your House


----------



## frigidweirdo

American_Jihad said:


> *IF YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT REFUGEES, DUTCH COPS WILL COME TO YOUR HOUSE*
> January 28, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what criminalizing speech in the name of tolerance eventually leads to. An intolerant state where if you say anything the authorities don't like, the copscome over to your house with a warning. It's ironic that the supposed advocates for migrants who claim to be fleeing a dictatorship turn free countries into police states on their behalf.
> 
> ...
> 
> So if you say that something the government is doing is a "bad plan", the cops will pound on your door and let you know that you better watch what you say. Isn't liberalism awesome?
> 
> ...
> 
> Or in Europe. This is a campaign of preemptive suppression of political dissent with even the mildest comments coming in for harassment and threats by police. This is the wonderful police state that the left has created even while it shrieks endlessly about oppression and fascism.
> 
> This is real life oppression. This is real life fascism.
> 
> ...
> 
> I hope they've got some Stasi advisers to help them do it.
> 
> Mark Jongeneel says the increased attention has not changed his behavior online - nor will it. "Freedom of speech is very important, and I will not be silenced," he said.
> 
> If You Complain About Refugees, Dutch Cops Will Come to Your House



So we should become more right wing, take away more rights in order to protect these rights, right?


----------



## Skorette




----------



## American_Jihad

*War in Europe*
* After Brussels, it’s time for the governments of Europe to fall. *
March 22, 2016
Robert Spencer





  At least 28 are dead in Tuesday morning’s jihad attacks in Brussels. Enough.

It’s time for votes of no-confidence. Parliamentary systems generally allow for votes of no-confidence that trigger new elections. It’s time for the governments of Britain, France, Germany, Belgium, the Netherlands, and more to fall. I’m not talking about violent revolution. There are mechanisms for the peaceful replacement of governments in most European nations at times when the existing government is seen widely to be inadequate for the task at hand. It is time to put those mechanisms to use. The existing governments are responsible for policies that have turned Europe into a war zone, and that war is just beginning. The political and media elites have failed Europe and the free world, and put Europe on a course toward civil war and bloodshed unseen on the continent since the days of Hitler.

...

  Can Saudi Arabia protect itself and Europe cannot?

This is a war. It is a war for survival. It is a war that will determine whether Europe (and North America is not far behind) will live in freedom or slavery. The present European political and media elites are inviting the slavery of their people. They must be soundly repudiated. Too much is at stake to continue to countenance their self-delusion and fantasy. Those who are struggling to survive cannot afford to be unrealistic about what they’re facing. In the United States also, we need leaders who will speak honestly about the nature and magnitude of the war we’re in. Surely there are some people in Europe who are both able to lead and willing to tell the truth. It is time for them to be peacefully installed in power — before it’s too late, as it very soon will be.

War in Europe


----------



## American_Jihad

*EU: Europeans Must Pay $280K for Each Muslim Migrant They Refuse*
May 4, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  Despite growing opposition, the EU is really doubling down on its aggressive push to distribute Muslim migrants across Europe. This is being described as "fair", but that's as fair as your neighbor setting his house on fire and then demanding that you either let him move in with you or he'll set your house on fire.

Merkel decided to open the doors to any Muslim who wanted to come. Greece chose to pass them along without caring in the least what other countries would suffer. But other countries are supposed to be penalized for Merkel's bleeding heart.

...

That's around $280K US. And rather few European countries can afford that. And since Muslim migrants keep coming, the question becomes moot anyway. As countries continue being overwhelmed, the figures will go on being recalculated.

...

  Of course this isn't going to shut down anything. It's just meant to make Germans and some others feel better that other countries will do their "fair share". It's a political divide and conquer strategy.

Meanwhile smuggling migrants into Europe is a $7 billion business. And that's not counting the payoffs that Turkey's Islamist government will be getting.

EU: Europeans Must Pay $280K for Each Muslim Migrant They Refuse


----------



## Challenger

Just when I thought I'd seen it all, the funniest thread ever. 

This thread is pure unadulterated drivel from start to finish. Simple fact. The EU has a population of 508million people, 6.3% of whom were born outside the EU, File:Non-national population by group of citizenship and foreign-born population by country of birth, 1 January 2013 YB14 II.png - Statistics Explained
In 2015 the EU received 1.3 million asylum applications of which around 400,000 were granted, the overwhelming majority of these migrants were refugees from wars initiated or exascerbated by the U.S. (thanks guys) Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, etc.
Asylum quarterly report - Statistics Explained

1.3 million extra people in a population pool of 508 million is hardly a "conquest of Europe"

It's a migrant crisis because we don't have the infrastructure to cope with these numbers in the short term, not because we're being overwhelmed by "Mooslims". Sadly, the scaremongering rhetoric you read in the posts on this thread has been seen before, just substitute the word "Muslims" for the word "Jews" and we could be back in the 1890's-1930's


----------



## MDiver

Those who post that the Islamic conquest of Europe is underway, is false, are using "taqqiya" to deceive (lie to protect the faith).   They are Muslim apologists or Muslims themselves, under false identities.


----------



## Igrok_

by the way, the new mayor of London is muslim. Does it mean that englishmen have no voice there since today?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Igrok_ said:


> by the way, the new mayor of London is muslim. Does it mean that englishmen have no voice there since today?


He is English.Born in Tooting.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.








 So who invited the muslims to migrate, you know like the Jews were invited to migrate by the lands legal owners. So the Jews did not invade anywhere did they


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the new mayor of London is muslim. Does it mean that englishmen have no voice there since today?
> 
> 
> 
> He is English.Born in Tooting.
Click to expand...








 And his affiliation is with islam first and Britain last


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the new mayor of London is muslim. Does it mean that englishmen have no voice there since today?
> 
> 
> 
> He is English.Born in Tooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his affiliation is with islam first and Britain last
Click to expand...

You dont know that you old racist thicko.
I would suggest that his record of public service shows that he has a great affinity to this country.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.



Oh God.

This creeping sickness pervades everywhere.


----------



## Mindful

"What is the conquest?" Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan asked his audience. "The conquest is Hijrah [expansion of Islam through emigration, following the example of Muhammad, the founder of Islam, and his followers from Mecca to Medina]. The conquest is Al-Andalus [Muslim Spain]. ... The conquest is Salah al-Din al-Ayubbi [Saladin]. ... It is to hoist the flag of Islam in Jerusalem again. ... The conquest is to have the courage, tenacity and sagacity to defy the entire world even at the hardest times."

"The EU needs Turkey more than Turkey needs the EU. Let everyone know it like that." — Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

Gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the new mayor of London is muslim. Does it mean that englishmen have no voice there since today?
> 
> 
> 
> He is English.Born in Tooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his affiliation is with islam first and Britain last
Click to expand...


Even here, Monte has to push his non stop obsession.


----------



## Sunni Man

Islam is your future........


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Islam is your future........



Sharia law en route.


----------



## Challenger

Sunni Man said:


> Islam is your future........



Doubt it, I'll be long gone by the time that happens...if it ever does.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.


Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.


----------



## Roudy

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is your future........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law en route.
Click to expand...

Did Sunni post something he later regretted and deleted?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

frigidweirdo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Muslim immigration and invasion of Europe has been happening way before 2003.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
Click to expand...


It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.
Click to expand...

The seeds of the crisis in Europe started many decades before the Iraq war in 2003. They were naive into thinking by letting in all these Turks, Arabs, Pakistanis, Somalis, and North African Muslims they would assimilate and accept the cultures and laws of the countries they settled into.  That has clearly not happened and now they're paying the price.


----------



## American_Jihad

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crisis in Europe started waaaay before 2003.  They were naive into thinking by letting in all these Turks, Arabs, Pakistanis, Somalis, and North African Muslims they would assimilate and accept the cultures and laws of the countries they settled into.  That has clearly not happened and now they're paying the price.
Click to expand...

Democracy and islam will never work together, "ever", and anyone who thinks it will don't know the evil book the koran...


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The seeds of the crisis in Europe started many decades before the Iraq war in 2003. They were naive into thinking by letting in all these Turks, Arabs, Pakistanis, Somalis, and North African Muslims they would assimilate and accept the cultures and laws of the countries they settled into.  That has clearly not happened and now they're paying the price.
Click to expand...


As the Palestinians paid the price by not immediately offering resistance to the Jewish invasion.  Now they are paying the price.  Why can't you understand that it's the same dynamic.


----------



## American_Jihad

*APATHY, BALCONY GIRLS & REFUGEE HONOR VIOLENCE IN SWEDEN*
*A socialist utopia's heartless nightmare.*
April 5, 2017

Dawn Perlmutter





An article by Rachel Aviv titled ‘The Trauma of Facing Deportation’ describes an unusual disorder known as ‘uppgivenhetssyndrom’ or ‘resignation syndrome’ that only exists in Sweden and is specific to the children of immigrants. Published in the April 3, 2017 issue of The New Yorker, Aviv describes how refugee children suffering from resignation syndrome fall into a coma-like state after being informed that their families will be expelled from the country. The Swedish refer to the condition as ‘apathy’ and the children as ‘de apatiska’, the apathetic. There have been several hundred cases of resignation syndrome in the past decade. The symptoms are very severe and typically begin with depression followed by a gradual withdrawal into an unconscious state that requires tube feeding. The children are unable to move, eat, drink or respond even to painful stimuli and are in this state for months sometimes years. The only known cure is for their families to receive residency permits to stay in Sweden.

A simple objective cultural explanation for resignation syndrome is that it is another manifestation of honor violence. However, studies that suggested the family was staging the illness were labeled xenophobic while research that theorized the migratory process precipitated the condition became the basis for government policy. Hence, a 2013 guide for treating apathy published by the Swedish Board of Health and Welfare advised “A permanent residency permit is considered by far the most effective ‘treatment,’ and that a patient will not recover until his family has permission to live in Sweden.” In brief, political correctness tainted the studies because it was more politically expedient to grant residency to all families with children suffering from the syndrome than to acknowledge that this could be another manifestation of honor violence where cultural traditions allow parents to abuse their own children. If honor violence is proven to be the reason for the syndrome than Sweden’s immigration policy is the cause of the illness not the cure.

...

It is not surprising that liberal pro-immigration bias is evident throughout The New Yorker article. In addition to romanticizing this bizarre phenomenon, Aviv exploits the children’s illnesses to characterize refugees as ‘the moral crisis of our era’ and portray Sweden as having the most diligent and conscientiousness response to refugees. Denial of refugee violence is necessary to maintain the liberal ideal of Sweden as a successful progressive socialist utopia – even at the expense of children falling into comas and girls falling off balconies.

Apathy, Balcony Girls & Refugee Honor Violence in Sweden


----------



## DOTR

Looks like we elected Trump just in time. Eurabia is, as its liberal overlords planned, probably past saving. 
   Then again you never know. The Muslims have invaded Europe several times and been eventually kicked back out.


----------



## Mindful

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
Click to expand...


Obsessed to the point of psychopathy.

He'd even bring Jews into planting pansies in the garden.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DOTR said:


> Looks like we elected Trump just in time. Eurabia is, as its liberal overlords planned, probably past saving.
> Then again you never know. The Muslims have invaded Europe several times and been eventually kicked back out.
> View attachment 120304



On the other hand there have been Muslims in Europe for a long time, Kosovo, Albania, Turkey (part of it), Bosnia etc are either Muslim or have large Muslim populations.


----------



## frigidweirdo

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.
Click to expand...


Most of the refugees are just looking at not being killed in a war which wouldn't have happened if the US hadn't have invaded Iraq and then messed up the post war period. 

You can create your own chaos so that you can then fight back against it (all the while making your friends in the defense industry extremely rich).


----------



## DOTR

frigidweirdo said:


> On the other hand there have been Muslims in Europe for a long time, Kosovo, Albania, Turkey (part of it), Bosnia etc are either Muslim or have large Muslim populations.



Yes I know. The more backwards and strife torn parts. All rejected for EU membership by the way. 
   The title of this thread really should have said "Western Europe" rather than "Europe". 
   These Baltic areas were Christian at one time until they suffered the same ordeal as Western Europe is suffering now. An invasion of Muslims.


----------



## DOTR

frigidweirdo said:


> Most of the refugees are just looking at not being killed in a war which wouldn't have happened if the US hadn't have invaded Iraq and then messed up the post war period.
> 
> You can create your own chaos so that you can then fight back against it (all the while making your friends in the defense industry extremely rich).



   I agree. Except it wasn't Iraq. There were no huge waves of refugees from Iraq. It was the Husain Obama/Hillary Clinton/Merkel "Arab Spring". They left the Middle East in flames and then welcomed refugees to outvote and outbreed their own citizens. 
  Their "spring" killed hundreds of thousands.


----------



## DOTR

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.
Click to expand...


   Their own leaders did it intentionally as Obama and Hillary planned to do here. Cowed and divided populations are much easier to control. 
   Britain and the US just voted to save themselves. France perhaps next?


----------



## DOTR

American_Jihad said:


> *APATHY, BALCONY GIRLS & REFUGEE HONOR VIOLENCE IN SWEDEN*
> *A socialist utopia's heartless nightmare.*
> April 5, 2017
> 
> Dawn Perlmutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An article by Rachel Aviv titled ‘The Trauma of Facing Deportation’ describes an unusual disorder known as ‘uppgivenhetssyndrom’ or ‘resignation syndrome’ that only exists in Sweden and is specific to the children of immigrants. Published in the April 3, 2017 issue of The New Yorker, Aviv describes how refugee children suffering from resignation syndrome fall into a coma-like state after being informed that their families will be expelled from the country. The Swedish refer to the condition as ‘apathy’ and the children as ‘de apatiska’, the apathetic. There have been several hundred cases of resignation syndrome in the past decade. The symptoms are very severe and typically begin with depression followed by a gradual withdrawal into an unconscious state that requires tube feeding. The children are unable to move, eat, drink or respond even to painful stimuli and are in this state for months sometimes years. The only known cure is for their families to receive residency permits to stay in Sweden.
> 
> A simple objective cultural explanation for resignation syndrome is that it is another manifestation of honor violence. However, studies that suggested the family was staging the illness were labeled xenophobic while research that theorized the migratory process precipitated the condition became the basis for government policy. Hence, a 2013 guide for treating apathy published by the Swedish Board of Health and Welfare advised “A permanent residency permit is considered by far the most effective ‘treatment,’ and that a patient will not recover until his family has permission to live in Sweden.” In brief, political correctness tainted the studies because it was more politically expedient to grant residency to all families with children suffering from the syndrome than to acknowledge that this could be another manifestation of honor violence where cultural traditions allow parents to abuse their own children. If honor violence is proven to be the reason for the syndrome than Sweden’s immigration policy is the cause of the illness not the cure.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is not surprising that liberal pro-immigration bias is evident throughout The New Yorker article. In addition to romanticizing this bizarre phenomenon, Aviv exploits the children’s illnesses to characterize refugees as ‘the moral crisis of our era’ and portray Sweden as having the most diligent and conscientiousness response to refugees. Denial of refugee violence is necessary to maintain the liberal ideal of Sweden as a successful progressive socialist utopia – even at the expense of children falling into comas and girls falling off balconies.
> 
> Apathy, Balcony Girls & Refugee Honor Violence in Sweden




    These Marxist liberals first start with the soul. They attack family and community values. They push abortion, feminism, divorce, homosexuality and make religion and national pride into sins. 
   Then, when the birthdate drops, they explain that you need foreigners to work the jobs and pay the taxes to support all the detritus of broken families. Besides, they say to their citizens, you are greedy and racist to want borders and so your democratically laws restricting immigration can be ignored. 
   And a people who have lost their moral compass, their pride in providing for themselves, their shared culture....those people are too weak and divided to resist the hordes who DO have a purpose.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DOTR said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand there have been Muslims in Europe for a long time, Kosovo, Albania, Turkey (part of it), Bosnia etc are either Muslim or have large Muslim populations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know. The more backwards and strife torn parts. All rejected for EU membership by the way.
> The title of this thread really should have said "Western Europe" rather than "Europe".
> These Baltic areas were Christian at one time until they suffered the same ordeal as Western Europe is suffering now. An invasion of Muslims.
Click to expand...


Well, do you know why Kosovo is "backwards and strife torn"?

Well, it just so happens that the ORTHODOX CHRISTIAN Serbia decided that A) every company had to have 50/50 ratio of Serbs to Kosovan Albanians, in an area which was 90% Kosovan Albanian. B) Went in and tried to commit Genocide or Ethnic Cleansing in Kosovo. 

Bosnia was also hit by the Serbs too. 

Albania had a dictator for a long time. 

But then again countries like Serbia, Greece, Ukraine etc in the region haven't been doing too great either, and they're Christian countries. 

Yes, the Balkans (Baltic areas are in the NORTH OF EUROPE) used to be Christian. Did you know that in 1989 Milosevic used the defeat of the Serbs at the hands of Muslims as nationalistic propaganda, yeah, and that defeat was in 1389, that's how long Muslims were there, and longer.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

DOTR said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the refugees are just looking at not being killed in a war which wouldn't have happened if the US hadn't have invaded Iraq and then messed up the post war period.
> 
> You can create your own chaos so that you can then fight back against it (all the while making your friends in the defense industry extremely rich).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Except it wasn't Iraq. There were no huge waves of refugees from Iraq. It was the Husain Obama/Hillary Clinton/Merkel "Arab Spring". They left the Middle East in flames and then welcomed refugees to outvote and outbreed their own citizens.
> Their "spring" killed hundreds of thousands.
Click to expand...


Iraq is key to all of this.Bush didnt have a plan for the aftermath and left a state that was in chaos.

The whole region was destabilised as a result.

This allowed isis to grow and we pay the price today. Your conspiracy theory on the rest of it is laughable.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DOTR said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the refugees are just looking at not being killed in a war which wouldn't have happened if the US hadn't have invaded Iraq and then messed up the post war period.
> 
> You can create your own chaos so that you can then fight back against it (all the while making your friends in the defense industry extremely rich).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Except it wasn't Iraq. There were no huge waves of refugees from Iraq. It was the Husain Obama/Hillary Clinton/Merkel "Arab Spring". They left the Middle East in flames and then welcomed refugees to outvote and outbreed their own citizens.
> Their "spring" killed hundreds of thousands.
Click to expand...


All of this is interconnected. The Arab Spring didn't just happen out of nothing, you know.

The destabilization of Iraq played a massive part. Iraq and Syria are like brother countries, at one point they nearly become one country, except that neither dictator was willing to hand over control of their part for the greater good of Pan-Baathism. 

Without Iraq, Syria would never have got itself into a civil war. Which means most of the refugees wouldn't have been refugees.


----------



## Challenger

DOTR said:


> These Baltic areas were Christian at one time until they suffered the same ordeal as Western Europe is suffering now. An invasion of Muslims.



Wow, it's true, most  Americans are ignorant about geography! Young Americans Geographically Illiterate, Survey Suggests If they weren't they would know, for example, that those countries mentioned are located in the Balkan region of Southern Europe and not around the Baltic Sea, in the North. Just like they know nothing of geography, it is also evident they have no idea about what's happening in Europe.


----------



## DOTR

Yeah that damn Bush. Now back to the "Arab Spring" Obama/Hillary praised funded and armed. The Syrian Civil war was no "spring" and it didn't arise in or from Iraq. It was a rebellion by the Free Syrian Army which was funded by western liberals and lionized by the western press. No Iraqis were involved. 
  Janes Defense Weekly reports the Obama administration supplied over 900 tons of weapons to the conflict in one Dec 2015 shipment alone.  
   Operation "Timber Sycamore" was personally authorized by Hussein Obama to train any and all terrorist groups in Syria as early as 2012. 
  According to Salon Sept 20 2016 issue much of the weapons ended up with Al Qaeda and ISIS. 
   And, as we know, the FSA itself mostly defected to ISIS with their CIA training and weapons. 
    And why was this done? Some of it was simply amateur hour at the White House. But according to the Baltimore Sun it was driven mostly by a desire to weaken Russian allies in the region. 
    That hatred of Slavs has sure worked out well hasn't it?
   Basically repeat the above for Libya and Tunisia. 

  But Bush.....but Bush...

Bush is gone and his true colors shown as an Obama/Clinton supporter. But he didn't destabilize Syria and Libya and send wave after wave of Muslims to Europe. He only backed the ones who did.


----------



## DOTR

Or instead of "but but Bush" maybe you could say "What difference, at this point, does it make?" After all we know the *real* cause was a cheap video. Right?


----------



## frigidweirdo

DOTR said:


> Yeah that damn Bush. Now back to the "Arab Spring" Obama/Hillary praised funded and armed. The Syrian Civil war was no "spring" and it didn't arise in or from Iraq. It was a rebellion by the Free Syrian Army which was funded by western liberals and lionized by the western press. No Iraqis were involved.
> Janes Defense Weekly reports the Obama administration supplied over 900 tons of weapons to the conflict in one Dec 2015 shipment alone.
> Operation "Timber Sycamore" was personally authorized by Hussein Obama to train any and all terrorist groups in Syria as early as 2012.
> According to Salon Sept 20 2016 issue much of the weapons ended up with Al Qaeda and ISIS.
> And, as we know, the FSA itself mostly defected to ISIS with their CIA training and weapons.
> And why was this done? Some of it was simply amateur hour at the White House. But according to the Baltimore Sun it was driven mostly by a desire to weaken Russian allies in the region.
> That hatred of Slavs has sure worked out well hasn't it?
> Basically repeat the above for Libya and Tunisia.
> 
> But Bush.....but Bush...
> 
> Bush is gone and his true colors shown as an Obama/Clinton supporter. But he didn't destabilize Syria and Libya and send wave after wave of Muslims to Europe. He only backed the ones who did.



Fine, you don't get it and you will try and make history fit your view of the world.

You forget that Assad is a dictator, to simply get up and start a civil war takes a little more than "oh, fuck me, I've got a headache, I know, I'll start a civil war today" 

Where did the weapons come from? Some from the Armed Forces of Syria. Some from Turkey, but Iraq had seen insurgency for a long time. You think this just didn't have anything to do with it?


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an invasion, an invasion need not be military initially.  Just as the European Jew invasion of Palestine.  When the Muslim invaders begin to claim a Muslim state in Europe, the Europeans could end up like the Palestinians.  Ruled by stealthy  foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.  Talk about the sky being blue and this antisemite will somehow brings the Jews into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the most recent example of what happens when you let in a large number of refugees who intend to take over.  It has nothing to do with the religion of the refugees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The seeds of the crisis in Europe started many decades before the Iraq war in 2003. They were naive into thinking by letting in all these Turks, Arabs, Pakistanis, Somalis, and North African Muslims they would assimilate and accept the cultures and laws of the countries they settled into.  That has clearly not happened and now they're paying the price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the Palestinians paid the price by not immediately offering resistance to the Jewish invasion.  Now they are paying the price.  Why can't you understand that it's the same dynamic.
Click to expand...

Because it isn't.  Arabs have always been the invaders and looters.  Tell the truth for once.


----------



## Roudy

frigidweirdo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the refugees are just looking at not being killed in a war which wouldn't have happened if the US hadn't have invaded Iraq and then messed up the post war period.
> 
> You can create your own chaos so that you can then fight back against it (all the while making your friends in the defense industry extremely rich).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Except it wasn't Iraq. There were no huge waves of refugees from Iraq. It was the Husain Obama/Hillary Clinton/Merkel "Arab Spring". They left the Middle East in flames and then welcomed refugees to outvote and outbreed their own citizens.
> Their "spring" killed hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is interconnected. The Arab Spring didn't just happen out of nothing, you know.
> 
> The destabilization of Iraq played a massive part. Iraq and Syria are like brother countries, at one point they nearly become one country, except that neither dictator was willing to hand over control of their part for the greater good of Pan-Baathism.
> 
> Without Iraq, Syria would never have got itself into a civil war. Which means most of the refugees wouldn't have been refugees.
Click to expand...

Syria was yet another country of the disastrous Obama sponsored "Arab Spring", stop spouting leftie talking points.  The mess we see today is a direct result of of the catastrophic Obama presidency.


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we elected Trump just in time. Eurabia is, as its liberal overlords planned, probably past saving.
> Then again you never know. The Muslims have invaded Europe several times and been eventually kicked back out.
> View attachment 120304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand there have been Muslims in Europe for a long time, Kosovo, Albania, Turkey (part of it), Bosnia etc are either Muslim or have large Muslim populations.
Click to expand...


so true----Monte agrees that the arab muslims streamed out of Arabia and
INVADED lots of places and STILL OCCUPY upon the land that they stole. 
LAND THIEVES that they are


----------



## montelatici

The population that the Arabian peninsula (a desert with a few oasis) could support at the time of Mohammed is estimated to have been less than 2 million people, men, women and children.  The Muslim "invaders" were  overwhelmingly local converts to Islam.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> The population that the Arabian peninsula (a desert with a few oasis) could support at the time of Mohammed is estimated to have been less than 2 million people, men, women and children.  The Muslim "invaders" were  overwhelmingly local converts to Islam.



by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders. 
You got some other news  Monte?


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders.



Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...
Click to expand...


someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE
Click to expand...


If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."


----------



## irosie91

Isis is doing missionary  "work"   amongst the Kurdish Zoroastrians ----just as Nigerian muslims  -----of the boko haram flavor are doing  "missionary work" amongst
Christian nigerians


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."
Click to expand...


you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY. 
India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
> illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY.
> India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
> real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta
Click to expand...


Oh dear, another sufferer of mad cow disease. 
*sigh* Of course everyone has a "recorded history" which is "real" for a generation or two, then people come along and examine records or find previously undiscovered records in forgotten or "lost" archives dug up by archaeologists and then "recorded history" has to be reviewed, revised and then amended to deal with new information. Case in point to illustrate the situation. Most people are aware of the Spanish Armada incident in 1588; after 400 years or so, you'd think there's not much we dont know about it by now, yet there are literally thousands of records held in the Escorial which no-one has looked at in all that time. It only takes a researcher  to find a significant document or two, and we'd have to rewrite that whole chapter of history. "History" is re-written all the time, by everyone, unwashed or not.


----------



## montelatici

*MUSLIMS ARE LEAVING ISLAM IN DROVES AND "BEGGING CHRIST FOR HEALING"*
Leah Marieann Klett : Nov 11, 2016

Muslims Are Leaving Islam in Droves and "Begging Christ for Healing"

*Muslim Refugees In Europe Are Standing In Line To Say NO To Islam And Are Converting To Christianity And Getting Baptized By The Droves*
by Walid Shoebat on June 7, 2016 in Featured, General

Muslim Refugees In Europe Are Standing In Line To Say NO To Islam And Are Converting To Christianity And Getting Baptized By The Droves


----------



## Dogmaphobe

If things like Challenger have their way, in  a hundred years from now, all European history books will be teaching that Europe has been Islamic forever, and has never been anything else.


----------



## montelatici

With all the conversions to Christianity, Islam will appear to be a blip in an otherwise Christian era.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the same method people were converted to Christianity by Roman invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
> illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY.
> India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
> real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, another sufferer of mad cow disease.
> *sigh* Of course everyone has a "recorded history" which is "real" for a generation or two, then people come along and examine records or find previously undiscovered records in forgotten or "lost" archives dug up by archaeologists and then "recorded history" has to be reviewed, revised and then amended to deal with new information. Case in point to illustrate the situation. Most people are aware of the Spanish Armada incident in 1588; after 400 years or so, you'd think there's not much we dont know about it by now, yet there are literally thousands of records held in the Escorial which no-one has looked at in all that time. It only takes a researcher  to find a significant document or two, and we'd have to rewrite that whole chapter of history. "History" is re-written all the time, by everyone, unwashed or not.
Click to expand...


you made no POINT------O' ye of no history. ------some lost details and newly found documents?     You are TRIVIAL


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> With all the conversions to Christianity, Islam will appear to be a blip in an otherwise Christian era.



I doubt it


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the conversions to Christianity, Islam will appear to be a blip in an otherwise Christian era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it
Click to expand...


I'm looking forward to it.  There is no place for Islam in the modern world.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the conversions to Christianity, Islam will appear to be a blip in an otherwise Christian era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.  There is no place for Islam in the modern world.
Click to expand...


sheeeesh----you are biased.     Christianity threw off its barbaric essence --LATELY----islam can do the same.     The current spate of  OLD TIME RELIGION sentiment amongst some crazed muslims may be THE TURNING point.     Are you Syrian?  My son ran into a Syrian, Christian whose family moved to Israel--a few decades ago.   They met in the US navy----the boy had migrated to the US and joined up.  The boy described his father as "more likud than likud...."   He saw NO REASON for the existence of muslims at all.


----------



## montelatici

Hahaha. Lately????


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the conversions to Christianity, Islam will appear to be a blip in an otherwise Christian era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.  There is no place for Islam in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sheeeesh----you are biased.     Christianity threw off its barbaric essence --LATELY----islam can do the same.     The current spate of  OLD TIME RELIGION sentiment amongst some crazed muslims may be THE TURNING point.     Are you Syrian?  My son ran into a Syrian, Christian whose family moved to Israel--a few decades ago.   They met in the US navy----the boy had migrated to the US and joined up.  The boy described his father as "more likud than likud...."   He saw NO REASON for the existence of muslims at all.
Click to expand...


Christianity has modernity at its core, (regardless of how it has been practiced)  something Islam and Judaism lack with their inherent violence and  "an eye for an eye" approach.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the conversions to Christianity, Islam will appear to be a blip in an otherwise Christian era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.  There is no place for Islam in the modern world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sheeeesh----you are biased.     Christianity threw off its barbaric essence --LATELY----islam can do the same.     The current spate of  OLD TIME RELIGION sentiment amongst some crazed muslims may be THE TURNING point.     Are you Syrian?  My son ran into a Syrian, Christian whose family moved to Israel--a few decades ago.   They met in the US navy----the boy had migrated to the US and joined up.  The boy described his father as "more likud than likud...."   He saw NO REASON for the existence of muslims at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christianity has modernity at its core, (regardless of how it has been practiced)  something Islam and Judaism lack with their inherent violence and  "an eye for an eye" approach.
Click to expand...


it is clear that you know nothing about  either  Christianity, Judaism or Islam-----or
modernity.    You may be confusing  roman "culture"  with  "modernity"   which is
quite a joke.     Your comment is interesting to me ----I grew up with Christians and
then got inundated by Muslims.     Each ---ie both Muslims and Christians easily  Make Your Idiot assertion  MODIFIED  for Muslim to   "ISLAM IS THE MOST 
MODERN"   and Christians-----to   "CHRISTIANITY IS THE MOST MODERN"  ---
   as in  "THE MOST REFINED AND THE FINAL WORD"     ----amusing


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> Hahaha. Lately????
> 
> View attachment 120406


 
yes---LATELY.     Your anatomy lesson not-with-standing  ---    It is a non-sequiter


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's forgotten the work done by Christian, Jewish and Muslim missionaries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
> illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY.
> India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
> real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, another sufferer of mad cow disease.
> *sigh* Of course everyone has a "recorded history" which is "real" for a generation or two, then people come along and examine records or find previously undiscovered records in forgotten or "lost" archives dug up by archaeologists and then "recorded history" has to be reviewed, revised and then amended to deal with new information. Case in point to illustrate the situation. Most people are aware of the Spanish Armada incident in 1588; after 400 years or so, you'd think there's not much we dont know about it by now, yet there are literally thousands of records held in the Escorial which no-one has looked at in all that time. It only takes a researcher  to find a significant document or two, and we'd have to rewrite that whole chapter of history. "History" is re-written all the time, by everyone, unwashed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you made no POINT------O' ye of no history. ------some lost details and newly found documents?     You are TRIVIAL
Click to expand...


The point, which clearly eluded you, is that all history is not set in stone as any academic scholar of the subject will  tell you.


----------



## DOTR

frigidweirdo said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that damn Bush. Now back to the "Arab Spring" Obama/Hillary praised funded and armed. The Syrian Civil war was no "spring" and it didn't arise in or from Iraq. It was a rebellion by the Free Syrian Army which was funded by western liberals and lionized by the western press. No Iraqis were involved.
> Janes Defense Weekly reports the Obama administration supplied over 900 tons of weapons to the conflict in one Dec 2015 shipment alone.
> Operation "Timber Sycamore" was personally authorized by Hussein Obama to train any and all terrorist groups in Syria as early as 2012.
> According to Salon Sept 20 2016 issue much of the weapons ended up with Al Qaeda and ISIS.
> And, as we know, the FSA itself mostly defected to ISIS with their CIA training and weapons.
> And why was this done? Some of it was simply amateur hour at the White House. But according to the Baltimore Sun it was driven mostly by a desire to weaken Russian allies in the region.
> That hatred of Slavs has sure worked out well hasn't it?
> Basically repeat the above for Libya and Tunisia.
> 
> But Bush.....but Bush...
> 
> Bush is gone and his true colors shown as an Obama/Clinton supporter. But he didn't destabilize Syria and Libya and send wave after wave of Muslims to Europe. He only backed the ones who did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, you don't get it and you will try and make history fit your view of the world.
> 
> You forget that Assad is a dictator, to simply get up and start a civil war takes a little more than "oh, fuck me, I've got a headache, I know, I'll start a civil war today"
> 
> Where did the weapons come from? Some from the Armed Forces of Syria. Some from Turkey, but Iraq had seen insurgency for a long time. You think this just didn't have anything to do with it?
Click to expand...


   Wait. Didn't I just answer this? The weapons came from the Obama administration.
    Funding approval came  from the US Treaury in July 2012 and the first supplies were purchased in August 2012. They were first funneled through the Washington based Syrian Support Group until it was discovered to be selling Syrian oil on the side for profit. 
   Britain sent communications equipment in 2012. Jordan, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia began buying arms with American funds in Croatia and handing them to Syrian terrorists in Dec 2012. 
  By 2012 the rebels had gotten 259 anti tank missiles (9m113 konkurs) and about *FORTY DIFFERENT* Syrian groups received BGM-71 TOW missions from the CIA. 
  Most of this was done under Operation Sycamore. Look it up. 
   Will I have to answer this again?


----------



## Challenger

Dogmaphobe said:


> If things like Challenger have their way, in  a hundred years from now, all European history books will be teaching that Europe has been Islamic forever, and has never been anything else.



How very dogmatic, from someone who claims to fear dogma. Clearly, dogma is not the only thing that frightens him, bet he still looks under his bed for the "mooslim monsters" that he thinks hide there.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DOTR said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that damn Bush. Now back to the "Arab Spring" Obama/Hillary praised funded and armed. The Syrian Civil war was no "spring" and it didn't arise in or from Iraq. It was a rebellion by the Free Syrian Army which was funded by western liberals and lionized by the western press. No Iraqis were involved.
> Janes Defense Weekly reports the Obama administration supplied over 900 tons of weapons to the conflict in one Dec 2015 shipment alone.
> Operation "Timber Sycamore" was personally authorized by Hussein Obama to train any and all terrorist groups in Syria as early as 2012.
> According to Salon Sept 20 2016 issue much of the weapons ended up with Al Qaeda and ISIS.
> And, as we know, the FSA itself mostly defected to ISIS with their CIA training and weapons.
> And why was this done? Some of it was simply amateur hour at the White House. But according to the Baltimore Sun it was driven mostly by a desire to weaken Russian allies in the region.
> That hatred of Slavs has sure worked out well hasn't it?
> Basically repeat the above for Libya and Tunisia.
> 
> But Bush.....but Bush...
> 
> Bush is gone and his true colors shown as an Obama/Clinton supporter. But he didn't destabilize Syria and Libya and send wave after wave of Muslims to Europe. He only backed the ones who did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, you don't get it and you will try and make history fit your view of the world.
> 
> You forget that Assad is a dictator, to simply get up and start a civil war takes a little more than "oh, fuck me, I've got a headache, I know, I'll start a civil war today"
> 
> Where did the weapons come from? Some from the Armed Forces of Syria. Some from Turkey, but Iraq had seen insurgency for a long time. You think this just didn't have anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait. Didn't I just answer this? The weapons came from the Obama administration.
> Funding approval came  from the US Treaury in July 2012 and the first supplies were purchased in August 2012. They were first funneled through the Washington based Syrian Support Group until it was discovered to be selling Syrian oil on the side for profit.
> Britain sent communications equipment in 2012. Jordan, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia began buying arms with American funds in Croatia and handing them to Syrian terrorists in Dec 2012.
> By 2012 the rebels had gotten 259 anti tank missiles (9m113 konkurs) and about *FORTY DIFFERENT* Syrian groups received BGM-71 TOW missions from the CIA.
> Most of this was done under Operation Sycamore. Look it up.
> Will I have to answer this again?
Click to expand...


One of the biggest issues in the Civil War is that of ISIS or Islamic groups. They are linked with those Islamic groups in Iraq. In fact they're often the same thing, have the same backing. ISIS pounced on the Civil War because they were already in Iraq and had already got arms and experience. 

Without ISIS would Assad have been able to deal with the rebel groups himself? Maybe, but certainly a lot of the problems he has encountered existed because of what had been going on in Iraq.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone is intent on rewriting history------actually  LOTS OF PEOPLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
> illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY.
> India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
> real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, another sufferer of mad cow disease.
> *sigh* Of course everyone has a "recorded history" which is "real" for a generation or two, then people come along and examine records or find previously undiscovered records in forgotten or "lost" archives dug up by archaeologists and then "recorded history" has to be reviewed, revised and then amended to deal with new information. Case in point to illustrate the situation. Most people are aware of the Spanish Armada incident in 1588; after 400 years or so, you'd think there's not much we dont know about it by now, yet there are literally thousands of records held in the Escorial which no-one has looked at in all that time. It only takes a researcher  to find a significant document or two, and we'd have to rewrite that whole chapter of history. "History" is re-written all the time, by everyone, unwashed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you made no POINT------O' ye of no history. ------some lost details and newly found documents?     You are TRIVIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point, which clearly eluded you, is that all history is not set in stone as any academic scholar of the subject will  tell you.
Click to expand...


"set in stone"?    did I ever suggest that anything----including an irrefutable diagnosis of cancer of the Prostate is  "SET IN STONE"?      --------Previously unrecognized information is ALWAYS AN ISSUE---it any exists


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about history you'd know that every generation writes it's own "history" and succeeding generations review and re-write it as more information becomes available and new facts are uncovered. The trick is to not get stuck with one version of "history"; as Napoleon once famously said, "history is a set of lies, agreed upon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
> illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY.
> India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
> real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, another sufferer of mad cow disease.
> *sigh* Of course everyone has a "recorded history" which is "real" for a generation or two, then people come along and examine records or find previously undiscovered records in forgotten or "lost" archives dug up by archaeologists and then "recorded history" has to be reviewed, revised and then amended to deal with new information. Case in point to illustrate the situation. Most people are aware of the Spanish Armada incident in 1588; after 400 years or so, you'd think there's not much we dont know about it by now, yet there are literally thousands of records held in the Escorial which no-one has looked at in all that time. It only takes a researcher  to find a significant document or two, and we'd have to rewrite that whole chapter of history. "History" is re-written all the time, by everyone, unwashed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you made no POINT------O' ye of no history. ------some lost details and newly found documents?     You are TRIVIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point, which clearly eluded you, is that all history is not set in stone as any academic scholar of the subject will  tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "set in stone"?    did I ever suggest that anything----including an irrefutable diagnosis of cancer of the Prostate is  "SET IN STONE"?      --------Previously unrecognized information is ALWAYS AN ISSUE---it any exists
Click to expand...


Wow, did anyone ever mention to you that you have serious capitalisation, grammar, spelling and syntax issues?

Squirm all you like, but you implied that "real history" is immutable; I merely demonstrated that is not the case. Happy to help.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are referring to people of your ilk-------the unwashed and the
> illiterate-------Literate people actually have RECORDED HISTORY.
> India has a real history,    China has a real history and Jews have a
> real history-------the romans have a history too-----sorta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, another sufferer of mad cow disease.
> *sigh* Of course everyone has a "recorded history" which is "real" for a generation or two, then people come along and examine records or find previously undiscovered records in forgotten or "lost" archives dug up by archaeologists and then "recorded history" has to be reviewed, revised and then amended to deal with new information. Case in point to illustrate the situation. Most people are aware of the Spanish Armada incident in 1588; after 400 years or so, you'd think there's not much we dont know about it by now, yet there are literally thousands of records held in the Escorial which no-one has looked at in all that time. It only takes a researcher  to find a significant document or two, and we'd have to rewrite that whole chapter of history. "History" is re-written all the time, by everyone, unwashed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you made no POINT------O' ye of no history. ------some lost details and newly found documents?     You are TRIVIAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point, which clearly eluded you, is that all history is not set in stone as any academic scholar of the subject will  tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "set in stone"?    did I ever suggest that anything----including an irrefutable diagnosis of cancer of the Prostate is  "SET IN STONE"?      --------Previously unrecognized information is ALWAYS AN ISSUE---it any exists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, did anyone ever mention to you that you have serious capitalisation, grammar, spelling and syntax issues?
> 
> Squirm all you like, but you implied that "real history" is immutable; I merely demonstrated that is not the case. Happy to help.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with my writing.    My comments are entirely valid.  
You are ATTEMPTING to engage in sophistry in order to support your idiotic
assertion that back tracking rewriting of history  is far more accurate than reliable written records.


----------



## American_Jihad

*'SWEDISH CONDITIONS'*
*Diagnosing a deadly disorder.*
April 11, 2017

Bruce Bawer






Will last Friday's terror attack in Stockholm change Swedish attitudes toward Islam? Not likely. Pretty much all of Europe has spent the last few decades undergoing (steady) Islamization, but the invasion has progressed so much further in Sweden than in almost every other country on the continent – and has occasioned so much less frank reportage, commentary, and criticism, that brave souls in Sweden's Scandinavian neighbors, Denmark and Norway – routinely make disparaging reference to “Swedish conditions.” What this term refers to is not only the drastic social and economic changes currently underway in the country that once proudly called itself _Folkhemmet,_ “the people's home,” but the mentality – a mentality not unique to Sweden, but certainly more fully developed there, in the government, media, academy, police, and the public at large, than anywhere else in Europe – that has made this dread transformation possible. 

A few recent news items provide illustrative examples of what it means to be living under “Swedish conditions”: 

...

A March 11 editorial in the Danish newspaper _Jyllands-Posten _succinctly spelled out the whole problem with “Swedish conditions”: what should “most worry Sweden's neighbors,” the paper's editors wrote, is the Swedes' “unwillingness to openly and honestly discuss the government-approved multicultural idyll....In the long run, the mendacity that characterizes the Swedish debate cannot be maintained. The discrepancy between the official, idealized version of Sweden, 'the people's home,' and the brutal reality that everyone can see has simply become too great.” 

'Swedish Conditions'


----------



## Meane

American_Jihad said:


> *'SWEDISH CONDITIONS'*
> *Diagnosing a deadly disorder.*
> April 11, 2017
> 
> Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will last Friday's terror attack in Stockholm change Swedish attitudes toward Islam? Not likely. Pretty much all of Europe has spent the last few decades undergoing (steady) Islamization, but the invasion has progressed so much further in Sweden than in almost every other country on the continent – and has occasioned so much less frank reportage, commentary, and criticism, that brave souls in Sweden's Scandinavian neighbors, Denmark and Norway – routinely make disparaging reference to “Swedish conditions.” What this term refers to is not only the drastic social and economic changes currently underway in the country that once proudly called itself _Folkhemmet,_ “the people's home,” but the mentality – a mentality not unique to Sweden, but certainly more fully developed there, in the government, media, academy, police, and the public at large, than anywhere else in Europe – that has made this dread transformation possible.
> 
> A few recent news items provide illustrative examples of what it means to be living under “Swedish conditions”:
> 
> ...
> 
> A March 11 editorial in the Danish newspaper _Jyllands-Posten _succinctly spelled out the whole problem with “Swedish conditions”: what should “most worry Sweden's neighbors,” the paper's editors wrote, is the Swedes' “unwillingness to openly and honestly discuss the government-approved multicultural idyll....In the long run, the mendacity that characterizes the Swedish debate cannot be maintained. The discrepancy between the official, idealized version of Sweden, 'the people's home,' and the brutal reality that everyone can see has simply become too great.”
> 
> 'Swedish Conditions'


whatever is wrong with you, I don't know. Such rubbish day after day that a single person neither in Sweden or near it will ever believe.


----------



## American_Jihad

Meane said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'SWEDISH CONDITIONS'*
> *Diagnosing a deadly disorder.*
> April 11, 2017
> 
> Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will last Friday's terror attack in Stockholm change Swedish attitudes toward Islam? Not likely. Pretty much all of Europe has spent the last few decades undergoing (steady) Islamization, but the invasion has progressed so much further in Sweden than in almost every other country on the continent – and has occasioned so much less frank reportage, commentary, and criticism, that brave souls in Sweden's Scandinavian neighbors, Denmark and Norway – routinely make disparaging reference to “Swedish conditions.” What this term refers to is not only the drastic social and economic changes currently underway in the country that once proudly called itself _Folkhemmet,_ “the people's home,” but the mentality – a mentality not unique to Sweden, but certainly more fully developed there, in the government, media, academy, police, and the public at large, than anywhere else in Europe – that has made this dread transformation possible.
> 
> A few recent news items provide illustrative examples of what it means to be living under “Swedish conditions”:
> 
> ...
> 
> A March 11 editorial in the Danish newspaper _Jyllands-Posten _succinctly spelled out the whole problem with “Swedish conditions”: what should “most worry Sweden's neighbors,” the paper's editors wrote, is the Swedes' “unwillingness to openly and honestly discuss the government-approved multicultural idyll....In the long run, the mendacity that characterizes the Swedish debate cannot be maintained. The discrepancy between the official, idealized version of Sweden, 'the people's home,' and the brutal reality that everyone can see has simply become too great.”
> 
> 'Swedish Conditions'
> 
> 
> 
> whatever is wrong with you, I don't know. Such rubbish day after day that a single person neither in Sweden or near it will ever believe.
Click to expand...

Yep is was a bad dream, no truck, no dead people just a left-wing bad dream (ringing alarm clock) WAKE THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## Yarddog

frigidweirdo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
Click to expand...



It's happening because Europe is letting it happen. they were never helpless.
Blaming Bush for the future of the Universe is becoming a tired excuse. Bush never took
away Europes will for self preservation. That's their own philosophy.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening because Europe is letting it happen. they were never helpless.
> Blaming Bush for the future of the Universe is becoming a tired excuse. Bush never took
> away Europes will for self preservation. That's their own philosophy.
Click to expand...


Yes, of course. Sweden basically said it would take in any Syrian refugee, a ridiculous thing to do. However Sweden would never have done so had there not been a civil war in Syria and that war would probably not have happened without Bush destabilizing the region. 

You find it tiring that people blame Bush? I couldn't give a fuck. If Bush is to blame, you can be as tired as a tired old dog.


----------



## American_Jihad

frigidweirdo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's happening because Europe is letting it happen. they were never helpless.
> Blaming Bush for the future of the Universe is becoming a tired excuse. Bush never took
> away Europes will for self preservation. That's their own philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, of course. Sweden basically said it would take in any Syrian refugee, a ridiculous thing to do. However Sweden would never have done so had there not been a civil war in Syria and that war would probably not have happened without Bush destabilizing the region.
> 
> You find it tiring that people blame Bush? I couldn't give a fuck. If Bush is to blame, you can be as tired as a tired old dog.
Click to expand...

You didn't get the fucking memo--> EVERYTHING is now OBONGO'S fault add a 10x worse than Bush. Obongo was, is, and will always be a PUSSY/Snowflake...


----------



## American_Jihad

*EUROPE MUSLIM MIGRANT "RESCUE BOATS" WORKING WITH SMUGGLERS*
April 24, 2017

Daniel Greenfield






The organizations that went out to "rescue" migrants from boats won praise for their heroism. But now it's emerging that they were working with the very smugglers who put them on those boats. The scandal once again peels back the ugly face of the pro-migration movement and its ties to the worst elements in the world.

...

The smugglers get paid by their clients. The "rescuers" get paid by their donors. Everyone is happy. Except the Europeans being raped and murdered by the human cargo.

Europe Muslim Migrant "Rescue Boats" Working With Smugglers


----------



## American_Jihad

*A MASTERLY LOOK AT EUROPE*
*Why Douglas Murray's new book is a must-read.*
June 12, 2017

Bruce Bawer






“Europe is committing suicide,” writes Douglas Murray in the first sentence of his erudite, dispiriting, and indispensable new book, _The Strange Death of Europe: Immigration, Identity, Islam. _In words that I agree with but that put the matter in a way so stark that they even made me catch my breath, Murray predicts that “by the end of the lifespans of most people currently alive Europe will not be Europe and the peoples of Europe will have lost the only place the world we had to call home.” This cataclysm, in Murray's view, has two causes: mass immigration and Europeans' loss of faith in European “beliefs, traditions and legitimacy.” Europeans feel guilty about their past; they're “jaded,” weighted down by an “existential tiredness,” a feeling that their corner of the world “has run out of steam” and that their culture, for which they have insufficient regard, might just as well be replaced by another. 

Murray (a prolific author, debater, and commentator who, at the age of 37, is perhaps Britain's most eloquent critic of Islam and mass immigration) starts with his own country – namely with Conservative MP Enoch Powell, one of the most brilliant and accomplished men of his time, who in 1968 gave an extraordinary prescient oration, the so-called “Rivers of Blood” speech, in which he warned of the long-term results of UK immigration policy. Instead of prompting the immigration controls that 75% of his countrymen wanted even back then, the speech ended Powell's career and made his name synonymous with hatred. Three out of four members of the general public were with him, but to the elite he was Hitler – and his instant official disgrace made it impossible, during the ensuing decades, to have anything remotely resembling an honest public debate on immigration. The Muslims kept pouring in, and though most Brits disapproved, they kept their heads down, shrugging silently. What else could they do? They knew that if they spoke up, they'd get the Powell treatment.

Meanwhile, slightly different versions of the same tragedy (or farce?) were being played out across northwestern Europe. Everywhere, the natives were lied to by their politicians and media: the scale of immigration, they were told, was far lower than widely believed; their country had always been “a nation of immigrants”; immigrants represented a net economic asset; crime statistics were inflated; and, naturally, Islam was a religion of peace. Those who criticized immigration – because they saw their culture disappearing, their secular democracy challenged, their taxes going to support indolent, criminal aliens, and their own access to housing and schools cut off by policies that favored foreigners – were called racists and nationalists, were accused of being fixated on skin color, and were ridiculed for failing to have a sophisticated enough appreciation of the value of cultural diversity. 

...

A Masterly Look At Europe


----------



## American_Jihad

*AUTO DA FÉ*
*Car-fire jihad comes to Oslo.*
June 27, 2017

Bruce Bawer





As one major European city after another gives way to the invader, one measure of how far along the conquest has advanced is the frequency of car-burnings. 

These acts of arson are especially common on one annual holiday – New Year's Eve – and during one season, namely summer. Earlier this year Robert Spencer quoted an article that traced the “custom” of European car burnings back to “Strasbourg, Germany and eastern France during the 1990’s.” They're since spread elsewhere, notably to Muslim neighborhoods in the Swedish cities of Stockholm Gothenburg, and Malmö. They're also especially big in Paris and other French cities, where in on New Years Eve 2012-13, at least 1,193 cars were torched. 

On January 3, 2013, _Time _ran a piece by Bruce Crumley that, bizarrely, made light of all the car-burning. “Burn out the old year; torch in the new,” Crumley began, joking that France had kicked off 2013 “in its uniquely pyromaniac fashion.” He quipped about “France’s distinctive car-burning penchant,” about its “auto roasts,” about “flame-happy France,” about France's “flaming-auto fetish.” Although Crumley brushed up against the truth – referring euphemistically to the fact that all these acts were taking place in “disadvantaged areas” and the so-called “projects” – he was careful to avoid using the word “Islam” or “Muslim.” No, the whole point of his piece was to spin the annual car fires as a quirky French tradition.

...

So it's happened: car-burning has come to Oslo, finally bringing it into line with its fellow Scandivanian capitals. But no worries: on Saturday came the comforting news, via Police Superintendant Rune Skjold, that “major resources” have been allocated “to establish dialogue with the population of the affected neighborhoods.” Well, that'll straighten everything out. In the meantime – congratulations, Oslo! You've finally made it to the big leagues. 

Auto Da Fé


----------



## American_Jihad

*THE STRANGE DEATH OF EUROPE *
*Douglas Murray's new book confronts the Islamization of Europe.*
July 5, 2017

Danusha V. Goska





After you turn the final page of Douglas Murray's 2017 _The Strange Death of Europe: Immigration, Identity, Islam_, you may find yourself staring off into the distance, sipping absent-mindedly at your absinthe, planning your escape to New Zealand or better yet, Mars. You may enter a monastery or a gun store. You may immediately plan to have twelve children, or you may get sterilized.

The basic facts are few: after the mass slaughter of World Wars I and II, Europe faced a labor shortage. Europe voted in socialists, and promised cradle-to-grave benefits. To solve both problems, Europe imported large numbers of often Muslim laborers. The World Wars' horrors, documented in excruciating detail, followed by the collapse of European imperialism, caused many elites to feel ashamed of their own identity, and to promote cultural relativism and multiculturalism. Europe abandoned its Judeo-Christian roots and the concept of the nation-state. Europe's most theatrically "moral" and "enlightened" elites promoted "diversity," open borders and a denigration of European culture as the height of virtue. At the same time, non-European cultures were assessed as superior.

...

Similar territory has been covered by other books: Oriana Fallaci's 2002 _The Rage and the Pride, _Bat Yeor's 2005 _Eurabia: The Euro-Arab Axis_, Bruce Bawer's 2006 _While Europe Slept: How Radical Islam is Destroying the West from Within_, Melanie Philips' 2006 _Londonistan: How Britain is Creating a Terror State Within, _Claire Berlinski's 2007 _Menace in Europe: Why the Continent’s Crisis Is America’s, Too_, and Mark Steyn's 2008 _America Alone: The End Of The World As We Know It.

...
_
The Strange Death of Europe


----------



## Yarddog

frigidweirdo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
Click to expand...



whats been going on for the last 8 years without Bush in office?   When Bush left things were stable, even if it was a mistake to go into Iraq.   The Syrian crisis is a different story, and so was the Egyptian Crisis which almost blew up in the Democrats face because of their meddling in the election (except for a military coup, Egypt would be as unstable as syria by now).  Bush didn't tell the Europeans how to handle their refugees. Europe is letting these people treat them like shit. The answer is when they act up , the men get their ass dumped back in the desert of Syria with a water bottle and a pair of tennis shoes.  Watch how fast they will learn.  
All your doing is avoiding the search for an answer to an ongoing problem by repeating Bush Bush Bush,  just like a parrot.  Are you going to say Bush again??  need someone to throw you a cracker?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats been going on for the last 8 years without Bush in office?   When Bush left things were stable, even if it was a mistake to go into Iraq.   The Syrian crisis is a different story, and so was the Egyptian Crisis which almost blew up in the Democrats face because of their meddling in the election (except for a military coup, Egypt would be as unstable as syria by now).  Bush didn't tell the Europeans how to handle their refugees. Europe is letting these people treat them like shit. The answer is when they act up , the men get their ass dumped back in the desert of Syria with a water bottle and a pair of tennis shoes.  Watch how fast they will learn.
> All your doing is avoiding the search for an answer to an ongoing problem by repeating Bush Bush Bush,  just like a parrot.  Are you going to say Bush again??  need someone to throw you a cracker?
Click to expand...


It's like a guy who makes a nuclear bomb, and runs away just before it's about to become unstable, he's been playing around with it, and did something and he knows that in three days this bomb is going to become unstable, but for the next three days it's fine. He knows it's going to become unstable, so he runs the fuck away. 

Then the bomb goes off and he tells people "when I left, it was stable", even though he made it become unstable.


----------



## Yarddog

frigidweirdo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats been going on for the last 8 years without Bush in office?   When Bush left things were stable, even if it was a mistake to go into Iraq.   The Syrian crisis is a different story, and so was the Egyptian Crisis which almost blew up in the Democrats face because of their meddling in the election (except for a military coup, Egypt would be as unstable as syria by now).  Bush didn't tell the Europeans how to handle their refugees. Europe is letting these people treat them like shit. The answer is when they act up , the men get their ass dumped back in the desert of Syria with a water bottle and a pair of tennis shoes.  Watch how fast they will learn.
> All your doing is avoiding the search for an answer to an ongoing problem by repeating Bush Bush Bush,  just like a parrot.  Are you going to say Bush again??  need someone to throw you a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a guy who makes a nuclear bomb, and runs away just before it's about to become unstable, he's been playing around with it, and did something and he knows that in three days this bomb is going to become unstable, but for the next three days it's fine. He knows it's going to become unstable, so he runs the fuck away.
> 
> Then the bomb goes off and he tells people "when I left, it was stable", even though he made it become unstable.
Click to expand...



The people of Europe need to double down on finding a solution to what is going on in Syria.  The only real solution, is to send these refugees back to Syria.  It seems pretty clear that the way things are being handled is very unhealthy for both sides. Im sure European culture is something to be looked down on by These refugees. They will never be happy there.  Repeating the line about Bush solves nothing and I'm sure youve already been repeating that for the last 8 years or longer, correct?. maybe thats what the Europeans are doing as well? while it feels good, thats really all it does.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats been going on for the last 8 years without Bush in office?   When Bush left things were stable, even if it was a mistake to go into Iraq.   The Syrian crisis is a different story, and so was the Egyptian Crisis which almost blew up in the Democrats face because of their meddling in the election (except for a military coup, Egypt would be as unstable as syria by now).  Bush didn't tell the Europeans how to handle their refugees. Europe is letting these people treat them like shit. The answer is when they act up , the men get their ass dumped back in the desert of Syria with a water bottle and a pair of tennis shoes.  Watch how fast they will learn.
> All your doing is avoiding the search for an answer to an ongoing problem by repeating Bush Bush Bush,  just like a parrot.  Are you going to say Bush again??  need someone to throw you a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a guy who makes a nuclear bomb, and runs away just before it's about to become unstable, he's been playing around with it, and did something and he knows that in three days this bomb is going to become unstable, but for the next three days it's fine. He knows it's going to become unstable, so he runs the fuck away.
> 
> Then the bomb goes off and he tells people "when I left, it was stable", even though he made it become unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people of Europe need to double down on finding a solution to what is going on in Syria.  The only real solution, is to send these refugees back to Syria.  It seems pretty clear that the way things are being handled is very unhealthy for both sides. Im sure European culture is something to be looked down on by These refugees. They will never be happy there.  Repeating the line about Bush solves nothing and I'm sure youve already been repeating that for the last 8 years or longer, correct?. maybe thats what the Europeans are doing as well? while it feels good, thats really all it does.
Click to expand...


Create a mess and then wonder why there's a mess? Yeah, Europe's best course of action would be to distance itself from the US>


----------



## American_Jihad

*Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
*German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
8.7.2017 

Commentary
 
Truth Revolt 





_..._

_The following is from her website._

One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.

A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.

...

This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.


Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within


----------



## Mindful

American_Jihad said:


> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within



I like Douglas Murray; and the calm measured way he explains things.


----------



## Mindful

frigidweirdo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for the europeeons...
> 
> *Islam's Conquest of Europe*
> Pat Buchanan | Sep 08, 2015
> 
> "Liberalism is the ideology of Western suicide," wrote James Burnham in his 1964 "Suicide of the West."
> 
> 
> 
> Burnham predicted that the mindless magnanimity of liberals, who subordinate the interests of their own people and nations to utopian and altruistic impulses, would bring about an end to Western civilization.
> 
> Was he wrong? Consider what is happening in Europe.
> 
> Serbia, Hungary and Slovakia, small nations sensing they will be swamped by asylum seekers from the Muslim world, are trying to seal their borders and secure their homelands.
> ...
> Pat Buchanan - Islam's Conquest of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have happened had Bush not gone and invaded Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whats been going on for the last 8 years without Bush in office?   When Bush left things were stable, even if it was a mistake to go into Iraq.   The Syrian crisis is a different story, and so was the Egyptian Crisis which almost blew up in the Democrats face because of their meddling in the election (except for a military coup, Egypt would be as unstable as syria by now).  Bush didn't tell the Europeans how to handle their refugees. Europe is letting these people treat them like shit. The answer is when they act up , the men get their ass dumped back in the desert of Syria with a water bottle and a pair of tennis shoes.  Watch how fast they will learn.
> All your doing is avoiding the search for an answer to an ongoing problem by repeating Bush Bush Bush,  just like a parrot.  Are you going to say Bush again??  need someone to throw you a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a guy who makes a nuclear bomb, and runs away just before it's about to become unstable, he's been playing around with it, and did something and he knows that in three days this bomb is going to become unstable, but for the next three days it's fine. He knows it's going to become unstable, so he runs the fuck away.
> 
> Then the bomb goes off and he tells people "when I left, it was stable", even though he made it become unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people of Europe need to double down on finding a solution to what is going on in Syria.  The only real solution, is to send these refugees back to Syria.  It seems pretty clear that the way things are being handled is very unhealthy for both sides. Im sure European culture is something to be looked down on by These refugees. They will never be happy there.  Repeating the line about Bush solves nothing and I'm sure youve already been repeating that for the last 8 years or longer, correct?. maybe thats what the Europeans are doing as well? while it feels good, thats really all it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Create a mess and then wonder why there's a mess? Yeah, Europe's best course of action would be to distance itself from the US>
Click to expand...


Stupid thing to say.


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within


Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?


----------



## Mindful

Challenger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
Click to expand...



This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?


----------



## Challenger

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?
Click to expand...

Personally, I've never met the woman, but she's a right-wing whack job that helped start and continues to promote the "Eurabia" fantasy, denies there's any climate change going on and is a rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" so here credibility, not to mention her sanity, is questionable by normal rational human beings.


----------



## Mindful

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I've never met the woman, but she's a right-wing whack job that helped start and continues to promote the "Eurabia" fantasy, denies there's any climate change going on and is a rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" so here credibility, not to mention her sanity, is questionable by normal rational human beings.
Click to expand...



Somehow, I'm not convinced by that self serving rant.


----------



## American_Jihad

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I've never met the woman, but she's a right-wing whack job that helped start and continues to promote the "Eurabia" fantasy, denies there's any climate change going on and is a rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" so here credibility, not to mention her sanity, is questionable by normal rational human beings.
Click to expand...

"rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" care to prove it with a link yeah little rat...


----------



## American_Jihad

Challenger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
Click to expand...

You don't even know why you hate, stupid fucking libtart...


----------



## Mindful

American_Jihad said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know why you hate, stupid fucking libtart...
Click to expand...


Self  evident, isn't it? She's Jewish.


----------



## American_Jihad

Mindful said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know why you hate, stupid fucking libtart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self  evident, isn't it? She's Jewish.
Click to expand...

Yeah that to, they hate everybody unless you are of their ilk...


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I've never met the woman, but she's a right-wing whack job that helped start and continues to promote the "Eurabia" fantasy, denies there's any climate change going on and is a rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" so here credibility, not to mention her sanity, is questionable by normal rational human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" care to prove it with a link yeah little rat...
Click to expand...

USA Archives | MelaniePhillips.com


----------



## Challenger

Mindful said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know why you hate, stupid fucking libtart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self  evident, isn't it? She's Jewish.
Click to expand...

No idea what her religion is, don't see the relevance unless it turned her into a right-wing whack job.


----------



## Mindful

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know why you hate, stupid fucking libtart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self  evident, isn't it? She's Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea what her religion is, don't see the relevance unless it turned her into a right-wing whack job.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Pull the other one.


----------



## American_Jihad

Challenger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within*
> *German and French TV networks have tried to bury the documentary and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.*
> 8.7.2017
> 
> Commentary
> 
> Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _..._
> 
> _The following is from her website._
> 
> One of the most assiduously cultivated myths of modern times is that antisemitism is a pathology of the political right. The truth is that today, while antisemitism certainly persists in right-wing circles, the main driver of contemporary Jew-hatred – centred upon the demonised figure of the collective Jew in the state of Israel – is the left, acting in concert with the Muslim and Arab world.
> 
> A TV documentary commissioned by the Franco-German culture channel ARTE, with the support of one of Europe’s biggest medias companies, the Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) chronicles the acceptance of antisemitism by the mainstream mass media, politicians, left wingers, Muslim “Palestine” activists, rappers and church organisations. Now theGatestone Institute reports that the German and French TV networks have tried to bury it and subjected its creators to a smear and hate campaign.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is why Europe is on the way to being destroyed – by the moral, intellectual and spiritual corruption from within.
> 
> 
> Melanie Phillips: How Europe is Being Destroyed From Within
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I've never met the woman, but she's a right-wing whack job that helped start and continues to promote the "Eurabia" fantasy, denies there's any climate change going on and is a rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" so here credibility, not to mention her sanity, is questionable by normal rational human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" care to prove it with a link yeah little rat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> USA Archives | MelaniePhillips.com
Click to expand...

Poor rat in a hat, the truth hurts you guys Big Time, thanks for the link I'll be posting from it...


----------



## Challenger

American_Jihad said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Melanie Phillips says so so it must be true.....yeah, right, whatever .... next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's next. What have you got against Melanie Phillips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I've never met the woman, but she's a right-wing whack job that helped start and continues to promote the "Eurabia" fantasy, denies there's any climate change going on and is a rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" so here credibility, not to mention her sanity, is questionable by normal rational human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "rabid supporter of "El Trumpo" care to prove it with a link yeah little rat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> USA Archives | MelaniePhillips.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor rat in a hat, the truth hurts you guys Big Time, thanks for the link I'll be posting from it...
Click to expand...

Please do, we all could do with a laugh at her lunatic right-wing ravings.


----------



## American_Jihad

*EUROPE'S ASYLUM DISGRACE*
*Guess who gets the red-carpet treatment -- and who gets turned away.*
August 28, 2017

Bruce Bawer





Three years ago, Aideen Strandsson, an Iranian actress who had converted from Islam to Christianity applied for asylum in Sweden on the grounds that apostasy is a capital offense in her home country. (Don't ask me why her name sounds Swedish rather than Iranian.) This summer, Swedish authorities turned her down. They were fully prepared to send her back to Iran – and to her death – when the Hungarian government stepped in and agreed to take her. It is just one individual's story, but it illuminates the dramatic difference between Western and Eastern Europe when it comes to matters that will, before too long, decide the future of the continent. 

Sweden, of course, is one of those Western European countries that have eagerly granted asylum to armies of Muslims who pose as refugees from persecution but who are, in fact, economic migrants, eager to climb onto the welfare-state gravy train. Hungary, meanwhile, is one of those Eastern European countries that refuse to take in Muslims but are willing to accept Christians. 

The logic, in both cases, is clear. Western European politicians and bureaucrats tend to be postmodern multiculturalists – in Sweden, fanatically so. They feel a contempt for their own civilization and they regard this contempt as a mark of sophistication and virtue. They have made a fetish of unqualified respect for other cultures, however objectively undeserving those cultures may be of any decent person's regard. They are especially fond of cultures that share their own contempt for the West, and hence there is no culture for which they show more deference than that of Islam, which since its founding has been at war with what used to be called the Christian world. 

...

Europe's Asylum Disgrace


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Fake news from a right wing rag. You need to try harder nutty boy.


----------

